# The Fertility Show - Ticket deals?



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there, wasn't really sure where to put this post - But I seem to remember last year, reading on here that you could get cheaper or deals on the Fertility Show tickets, and I was wondering if any of you wonderful people might know if I can get that again this year?

Thanks  
Amy


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The best bet is to go on the official website and see which clinics are attending and then go to the individual clinic websites and see which ones have offers. Often if will be something like a discount or free ticket if you pre-book a consultation.

Alternatively INUK (although they have changed their name now) uses to have a discount code if you were a member (it is free to join them).

We went two years in a row and really recommend it. However I would suggest taking your own food and drink or going out for lunch because its bedlam/overpriced in there at lunch!

Xxx


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh brilliant, thanks, I will look into it. And thanks for the advice! 
X
X


----------



## Dorey25 (Oct 3, 2016)

Theres a fertility show!?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. There is a big Fertility Show in London in November with loads of clinics, information stands and talks through the weekend.

There are also smaller regional shows ran by a different company, Routes to Parenthood, which are the same concept as the big one but on a much smaller scale.

Xxx


----------



## BerryBlast (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh wow. Saw this and had a google, looks very interesting. But you need to pay to get in , then pay for different seminars? Whatttt.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes you do at the Fertility Show - although they gave increased the price this year. However if you get a ticket deal you can spend the money you saved on the ticket price. However, both times we went no one ever checked our tickets for the seminars and they were quite open, just roped off so you could just stand there and listen. Having said that I didn't bother going to the seminars the second year as I had been on the IVF train a while by then and done my own research.

The Routes To Parenthood Seminars were free and didn't require tickets and were similar so maybe have a look at going to one of those instead (unless you have a big interest in immunes, in which case I would say the Fertility Show is your best bet).

Xxx


----------



## BerryBlast (Sep 26, 2016)

I actually ended up going to this. It was awesome! Lol. Very interesting and very helpful!  x


----------

